# Helping my buddy



## Tyvinjoot (Jul 13, 2017)

I just want to gather some information or gather your experience if someone here struggles too in premature ejaculation problem,
This friend of mine been asking me if what are the cause of his early ejaculation, and what might be the best way to fix it.

I also found some articles about pre-ej treatment, therapies, and cures which are a good read.

I said take some delay pills to last longer in bed, and what I know and base on my own research too I told him to practice like stop start method, make it slow or change sex position.

How about you guys do you have any shareable success on this related problem.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Has he been to a doctor to first rule out any physical/health problems?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

how long does he last ? some men think they have pe when really their average I think the average is 5-7 mins.

foreplay then piv then stop before you orgasm and give more foreplay rinse and repeat.

or think of Rosanne Barr as your going at it .... wait a min then you might have problems with ed.lol


----------



## Tyvinjoot (Jul 13, 2017)

He is afraid to I think shy to admit with others his depression about pe, he said that he only last 30-60 secs lucky to last 2mins.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't think anyone has asked how experienced he is. If he's fairly new to intercourse, shooting quickly is par for the course. Greater stamina will come with experience (pardon the pun). It takes a little longer for some men to settle down than others. If he's young, some patience will be necessary on his part, as well as his partner's. 


Sometimes its not the actual sensation that causes the PE, but the whole thing--the nudity, the intimacy, the very thought of having sex, the performance anxiety, you name it. 

As an interim solution, he could try using a condom. I couldn't feel a thing with one of those on--could last for hours. Kinda like training wheels on a bike. Once he gets accustomed to all that other sensory overload, he may be able to handle the direct penile stimulation with greater control. 

(assuming they're not already using condoms for birth control with him still having the PE problem)

The Roseanne Barr thing works pretty well too. Or think about his boss. Or review the batting averages of his favorite team. But that's also a poor stopgap measure at best--sex is best when both people are fully focused on each other and/or their own sensation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tyvinjoot said:


> He is afraid to I think shy to admit with others his depression about pe, he said that he only last 30-60 secs lucky to last 2mins.


Tell him that if he wants a healthy sex life, the first thing he needs to do is to see a doctor. As his friend, you should be able to help him get the courage to go.

Does he use porn very often?


----------



## Tyvinjoot (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't know if he is into much porn. I will try to encourage him to see a Urologist, 
any suggestions aside from seeing a doctor? like drug or techniques?


----------

